# Yay...my new brakes just came in



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I am excited. I picked up my 12 bolt posi rear end with 3.55 gears last week, and about two weeks or so ago I picked up my tubular A-Arms for front suspension.

Last week I ordered my rear suspension and rear disc brakes.....and today my brakes came in. There is only one problem with them....they are nicer and more of an upgrade than my front brakes. The rear brakes are larger, cross drilled and slotted. So now I am in the market to purchase an equally impressive set of front brakes. 

Now comes for the fun part....installing them. My rear end has no brakes on them, but does have the drum brake backing plates. The new kit includes the rotors, calipers, flex brake lines, flex emergency brake cable, the disc brake brackets, backing plates and even the bolts. Although I have never worked on brakes before, I am hoping the directions are pretty accurate, for I can follow directions. Does anyone have any tips or advice on installing new disc brakes on a rear end that came with drums?


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I just thought of something, since the new rear brakes are more of an upgrade compared to the stock front disc brakes, am I able to switch the rotors? Specifically, will the rotors from the front fit the rear and vice-versa? Any opinions?


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

It seems no one has an answer, so I will ask again. Can the rotors from a rear disc brake set be switch with the rotors from a factory front disc set? In short, are the center part or the mounting part of rear disc rotors the same as the center part or mounting part of front disc rotors?

Well, on another note, I just got my rear suspension kit in today. It looks nice. I am planning on this weekend to install the rear disc brake kit and the rear suspension parts. I know I have to take off the axels in order to remove the drum brake backing plate and then to install the disc brake backing plate, but other than that, it ought to be interesting for my experience on a rear end to date is limited to removal and installation of the rear end. I have never done anything to a rear end. So this ought to be fun.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

You cannot swap the front and rear rotors. They are made completely different. Look at it this way, there's your excuse to upgrade the front as well!


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Jared said:


> You cannot swap the front and rear rotors. They are made completely different. Look at it this way, there's your excuse to upgrade the front as well!


Thanks. I suspected as much, but I figured since I already have the factory front discs, that maybe I could save a few pennies and be that much quicker to getting my car road worthy. I guess I will reach deep into my pockets to pay for upgraded front brakes, which happens to be one two areas (the wheels/tires is the other) I had always intended to spend a little more than I otherwise would have.


----------

